# looking for an mp3 joiner



## pictor (Jan 29, 2007)

I am looking for a simple app that takes a bunch of mp3s, and sticks them together end to end into a new longer mp3, losslessly.

Garageband and Fission can do it, but they are a pain in the butt to use for any significant volume of files (they're fine if it's just 2 or 3, I want to do dozens). I've seen some windows options....there *must* be a mac version.


----------



## Jeepdude (Mar 3, 2005)

Not sure what your specific purpose is, but I've done that (to eliminate gaps between songs that are supposed to seamlessly run together) with iTunes, using Advanced--->join CD Tracks, when importing from a CD, or by selecting songs and in the Get Info box, selecting "play as part of a gapless album". 

This worked for CD's such as Pink Floyd The Wall and Wish you were Here where gaps sounded funny, as opposed to how the album was supposed to sound.

Hope this helps!


----------



## pictor (Jan 29, 2007)

I have an audio book that has mp3s going in 5 minute increments....dozens of them. I just want to make it one big mp3 so I don't have to remember which file I was on last time (since iTunes can be set to remember playback position)


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Doug's Scripts!

"jointogether"

"tracksplicer"


----------



## wytwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

I use audiobook builder. It's cheap, about $10. It will join all your mp3's, (supposedly without losing quality) and then change them to the .m4b file so that they will be bookmarkable and put into your itunes audiobook category. It will also chapter your book, so that each 5 min. mp3 will be sort of a chapter. Pressing fast forward on your ipod will just go to the next chapter.


----------



## CdnPhoto (Jan 8, 2006)

I've tried some of these in the past, but end up using the "cat" command in terminal.

1) Open terminal
2) find the path with the MP3 files (best to put the files at the root level in a folder for a bit)
3) type *cat *.mp3 > mynewfile.mp3*

Works well and is fast.


----------



## pictor (Jan 29, 2007)

well using cat doesn't give an error, but it gices me a 0 kb file that accomplishes nothing.

However, audiobook builder looks like the perfect option, great find.


----------



## mauve (Jan 15, 2006)

I am also looking for an app that would join mp3 files.
I've tried audiobook builder and found it excruciatingly slow and choking
on large quantities of files. I would like to use it with already joined files.


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

+1 for Audiobook Builder. Nice, no-brain approach to what can be a tedious work flow.


----------



## Bootyology (Aug 7, 2009)

in searching for a solution to this on google, i came upon this thread, and saw the cat solution. As a former unix solution i did a "why didn't i think of that" facepalm.

It works, it's quick, it's easy! 

if it doesn't work for you, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Again, "join tracks" in iTunes would do exactly what the OP is looking to do, and is built right into iTunes.


----------

